# NFL Pro Bowl



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

What a joke this game was, I remenber watching this game as a kid years ago and was quite entertaining at time's, last nite I watched about 5 minutes and turned it off, they could of just as well had 8 players on defence as that was about all that was playing out there.

I'm sure the rating were off the wall for this game.....


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I agree it's really gotten pathetic. Looked like the linemen were playing patty cake! :eyeroll:

I don't know why they keep playing this game. Just name an all pro team and recognize them during the Super Bowl pregame or something.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I watched the first quarter and decided that I never had to watch it again.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

They seriously need to ditch the game.

Maybe have a skills competition with the top 6-10 from every position competing in different skills for a car or something for each group. Kind of like the QB skills competition and the NFL's fastest man competition with combine like drills, etc. Do it a couple weeks after the Superbowl. At least it might be entertaining and watchable.

Did anyone catch the boo's right away in the game when both lines were just standing there and not going at it.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

southdakbearfan said:


> They seriously need to ditch the game.
> 
> Maybe have a skills competition with the top 6-10 from every position competing in different skills for a car or something for each group. Kind of like the QB skills competition and the NFL's fastest man competition with combine like drills, etc. Do it a couple weeks after the Superbowl. At least it might be entertaining and watchable.
> 
> Did anyone catch the boo's right away in the game when both lines were just standing there and not going at it.


Ya, it was like the lineman were in a walk thru practice,it was not football, I know that.

I like your idea of a skill competition, at least that would be entertaining to watch, I'm sure no one wants to get hurt in this game but that game was awfull.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

What happened to teh QB challenge, that used to be the best part.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeh pathetic.Delete it or 'play' it a day or two before the Super Bowl and give the traveling fans another diversion.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> What happened to teh QB challenge, that used to be the best part.


100% agree. That was the best part by far


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I went fishing instead - a lot more entertaining.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> I went fishing instead - a lot more entertaining.


Smart choice,I actually had just got home from fishing and was watching the t-wolves and remembered the pro bowl, turned it on and couldn't believe how big a joke it was..... uke: .....


----------

